# cross country free event



## tmr (28 July 2012)

hi the official twitter site of getahead of the games posted this yesterday but i can not find any confirmation of this anywhere  this is what the tweet said Greenwich has free cross country event on Monday - there's no parking in local area so book park & ride does anyone no anything about this ????? thanks
bellow is the link to the tweet

http://twitter.com/GAOTG/statuses/228860051971006464


----------



## hcm88 (28 July 2012)

How curious?! Seeing as its a sold out event I can't see how they can be letting people in for free.. maybe its a typo?


----------



## tmr (28 July 2012)

loads of people have been re tweeting this so i can imagine alot of people are going to turn-up thinking there getting in free


----------

